# Injury



## Kfr (Jun 21, 2017)

I managed the 22 mile swim and was about to embark on the step challenge when yesterday i went over my ankle! Am wearing one of these moon boots for stability. Thankfully it is not broken or fractured, but i did go over on the same spot as i fractured as a child so my ankle is quite weak. It is really frustrating as i was getting into the swimming, it was helping with my diabetes and losing weight and mentally doing so much for me. I know i have a bit of physio ahead of me. I give a blood sample in 2 weeks and then in another 2 weeks i see the diabetes nurse. I am now dreading this as i know that i won't have been able to do as much exercise as i was doing. I can keep up the healthy eating, but that has to be done with the exercise to have the best effect. At the moment i don't know how long i will have to wear the moon boot for and how long it will be before i can get back in the pool . I don't feel depressed, just frustrated. 
The last time i saw the diabetes nurse my weight had gone down and my blood glucose/sugar level had reduced greatly, so she said that medication would not be needed. I'm just worried in case i need to go on medication .....if i do, does that mean i am on it permanently? I don't want to take medication as i am taking so much for my epilepsy. At least i can hobble, but sadly at a slow pace


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 21, 2017)

Don't worry too much, the HbA1c test surveys the last three months, so it won't have changed much with a short period of inactivity. You'll be back in the pool soon enough. Just carry on with the healthy eating till you can get back to fitness, then carry on doing what you're are doing.

Best of luck


----------



## Kfr (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you! I'll probably feel better when i get into the physio. It's just a bit frustrating as i knew i was doing well.
I'm certainly not super fit, but was slowly making progress. But i'll be careful and be patient!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 21, 2017)

Rome wasn't built in a day - neither could it have been demolished in that time.

This is a marathon mate - not a sprint!


----------



## Kfr (Jun 21, 2017)

Good points to remember! Thanks!


----------



## Bill Stewardson (Jun 21, 2017)

Kfr said:


> I managed the 22 mile swim and was about to embark on the step challenge when yesterday i went over my ankle! Am wearing one of these moon boots for stability. Thankfully it is not broken or fractured, but i did go over on the same spot as i fractured as a child so my ankle is quite weak. It is really frustrating as i was getting into the swimming, it was helping with my diabetes and losing weight and mentally doing so much for me. I know i have a bit of physio ahead of me. I give a blood sample in 2 weeks and then in another 2 weeks i see the diabetes nurse. I am now dreading this as i know that i won't have been able to do as much exercise as i was doing. I can keep up the healthy eating, but that has to be done with the exercise to have the best effect. At the moment i don't know how long i will have to wear the moon boot for and how long it will be before i can get back in the pool . I don't feel depressed, just frustrated.
> The last time i saw the diabetes nurse my weight had gone down and my blood glucose/sugar level had reduced greatly, so she said that medication would not be needed. I'm just worried in case i need to go on medication .....if i do, does that mean i am on it permanently? I don't want to take medication as i am taking so much for my epilepsy. At least i can hobble, but sadly at a slow pace



Your a credit,,,, just rest then hit it.


----------

